# Deprofundis link paralel musicworld of Arcadelt & Verdelot same ink different perfume



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Deprofundis link paralel musicworld of Arcadelt & Verdelot same ink different perfume*

Oh i love both of these gentelmens work quite fancy & classy , works there legacy shown us.

(Im trying to concentrated listening to Cabaret Voltaire industrial purist rock/electro)

Ockay i would says verdelot has the refinement of Arcadelt, there madrigali signature.
One came before the other and complete what the other done hem.

Think Dufay-josquin paralel , im convince since Dufay was a top gun of polyphony , Josquin took from there (if you understand) something , a divine inspiration of the precussor.

Do i know my music , or im into potatos?

What about there song genra Arcadelt and mister Verdelot, both of them or french exponant of school of art of burgundy kingdom.My favorite Arcadelt release so far remain the cpo,Verdelot i like is on some obscur label obscur ensemble.

Both of them are neglicted, among franco-flemish audiophile of renaissance , this should be criminalized in place like Benelux.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Phillippe Verdelot wrote a mass which I'm really fond of, called Missa Philomena Praevia. The music is cute. I got to know it through a recording by Marco Longhini.









I haven't heard the Meinholf Brüser's Arcadelt CD but I'll get hold of it because you recommend it.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> Phillippe Verdelot wrote a mass which I'm really fond of, called Missa Philomena Praevia. The music is cute. I got to know it through a recording by Marco Longhini.
> 
> View attachment 108119
> 
> ...


May i dare speculated if you like Arcadelt cpo release be sure to perchased Heinrick Finck he lead this onne too, Mister Bruser has the skills.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes I like the rich burgundy velvety sound of Josquin Capella and I’ll follow your advice and hear the Heinrich Finck. Thanks for mentioning these recordings. I can also see where you’re coming from when you say that Arcadelt is somehow analogous to Josquin and Verdelot is analogous to Dufay. 

One other Arcadelt CD I’ve been listening to with great pleasure if Rooney/Consort of Musicke. It’s maybe hard to find but you know I can upload it for you if you want. I notice that there’s a new Arcadelt Cd on ricercar with, amongst others, Doulce Mémoire. I’ve started to dip into it but I’m not sure what to make of it yet.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Mandryka said:


> View attachment 108119


I think you bought it just for the cover.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Josquin Capella a CD called Lamentations, Festa, Ockeghem, Gombert. It is outstanding.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> Josquin Capella a CD called Lamentations, Festa, Ockeghem, Gombert. It is outstanding.


Yes i have this one indeed sir, Josquin Capella is a truelly great ensemble. :tiphat:


----------

